# How Will You Be Spending Valentine's Day? Answer to Win a Cool iPad App For Your Kids!



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

*Contest entry time extended until Thursday 12 PM Pacific Time!*








What are your plans this Valentine's Day? Got any great ideas to share? If so you could win one of three Farfaria 6 month subscriptions to gift to a child in your life for Valentine's Day!









*Prizes*

We have three Farfaria six month subscriptions to give away!



*GIVE THE GIFT OF FARFARIA FOR VALENTINE'S DAY AND READ TOGETHER WITH THE LITTLE LOVES IN YOUR LIFE!*

Now families can forgo the unhealthy chocolate and sweets by celebrating Valentine's Day reading together with the FarFaria iPad app. FarFaria, which was dubbed the "Brain Expander" by Parenting magazine, seamlessly merges kids' curiosity for technology with family time and education. This February 14th, send something special to your child or grandchild-an e-gift card with a FarFaria Subscription.

FarFaria helps kids develop a passion for reading and encourages families to spend quality time together with fun, engaging stores. Children will fall in love with FarFaria's magical world of over 300 fantasies and fairytales. Whether you want to read to your child or use the Read-to-Me feature to let them explore stories on their own, FarFaria makes it easy for the whole family to enjoy storytime. Get more details about the app and visit Farfaria.com as well as their blog. Be sure to follow Farfaria on Twitter too.

We will award a First and Second Place prize based on judging and community votes (factors for winning explained below). The Third prize will be by giveaway drawing from among those who shared the contest and "liked" Mothering and Farfaria on Facebook.

*How To Enter*

There are two ways to enter the contest: Post your best Valentine's Day idea along with a picture, if you have one. Pictures are not required but may give your entry more weight in judging and winning votes. You may post more than one tip but each tip must posted separately in a new post. After you've posted then go "Like" *Mothering* and *Farfaria* on Facebook and share the contest post via Facebook, Twitter or Pinterest.

Once you have "liked" and shared please post to the thread to let us know that you did. You may participate in this way without posting a tip. All entrants should read the *Terms and Conditions* of the contest.

We're looking for any sort of great Valentine's Day ideas. To give you some inspiration:


Valentine's Day date at home 
Valentine's Day on $10-20
Valentine's Day when your SO is away or you are single
Valentine's Day Pay it Forward (things you can do for all of the single, alone, forgetful significant others or just needing something extra people in your life) 
A romantic date night plan
Handmade Valentine how-to 
A Valentine's Day dessert with a recipe and picture
Frugal Valentine's Day gift ideas
Valentines for Friends--Creative Ways to Celebrate Your Friends
Images of Love
Or any other Valentine's Day idea you have to share

*Winners*

All entries will be reviewed by Mothering's administration and editorial team. The entries will be judged according to the "eligible entries" rules and the following equally weighted factors: number of thumbs up for the tip, and number of eligible entries posted by the entrant to the thread. The decisions of the judges will be final. A tip must not have been posted to the contest thread by another entrant. Please read the Terms and Conditions of this contest. The contest will begin Wednesday, February 6, 2013 and will end at 12PM Pacific Time February 14, 2013. Winners will be announced on or about February 14, 2013. Be sure to share the contest with your family and friends so they can vote for your entry!

For those of you interested in purchasing a Farfaria gift subscription for a child in your life, Farfaria is offering the Mothering community a 20% discount coupon code. Just enter "Mothering" as your coupon code when you make your purchase here.


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

At home campfire and s'mores! Use a can of chafing dish fuel (or a fireplace if you have one







), bamboo skewers and all the s'more fixings. So much fun!


----------



## Chelsey87 (Feb 9, 2013)

My son's and I are taking Valentine's with a coupon for a free small fry or ice cream from a local fast food chain to residents at an assisted living community.


----------



## Caryn Talty (Oct 22, 2012)

This year our family is going to celebrate Valentines Day at home. We are going to play restaurant. We've got three boys. One will be the sous chef, one will be the waiter, and one will be the bus boy. We have done this before and its such a nice treat for my husband and I. The kids love to make menus and set the table, too. It's a lot of cheap fun. I'm also planning to get a box for them to put Valentines in to share with everybody. I thought that would be a fun extra.


----------



## alaskanmomma (May 25, 2011)

We'll be doing an all day Valentine's party  Lots of cookie decorating, projects, making Valentine's, etc. We're going to go out to eat and then go to my daughters gymnastics class. We get each kid a small stuffed animal, single red rose, and a new book as well!


----------



## AAckC (Feb 11, 2013)

My mother passed away last year on Feb 13, and I'm a single parent with a young child. So Feb 14 is a looming holiday for both of us (my child was very close to his grandmother). I decided that the best thing for us to do is to make a homemade meal for a family we're friends with. The family has two young children, and the father has an aggressive form of cancer, and has been in the hospital for two weeks. I signed up for the meal train on my mom's anniversary, so we will be making my own grandmother's homemade noodles for chicken and noodles (homemade chicken and noodles) Valentine cookies for the kids, and extra special sparkling juice for the kids. Not only will my son be learning our family's cooking traditions, but we will also be putting a lot of effort and love into dinner for another family that he knows. (And admittedly, after all that when my child goes to bed, I'll probably crack open a beer and read a cheesy book)


----------



## Favored (Jan 28, 2013)

Going to a comedy show out of town and MIL will be watching the children.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't "like," use Facebook, or detest "education apps marketed to kids" but I'll still share my Valentine's plans. We are having a little party for our preschool friends. Making chocolate dipped strawberries, rolling beeswax candles, beading necklaces, and using the bounce house.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Spending the afternoon watching DS at swimclub then off to dinner with him. Dinner out is our tradition.

Obligatory 'liking' occurred.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

This year, we will be having a romantic family dinner (a first!) at a restaurant that holds special meaning to my husband and I. 11 years ago, we were vacationing in Bali, Indonesia and were recommended to a lovely restaurant for our first anniversary. Now, we will dine at the same restaurant (a rarity) as a family of 5.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh and I am already a "like"er on Mothering FB page but have just liked Farfaria's FB page as well as pinning the contest on Pinterest.


----------



## JillianOlson (Jan 25, 2012)

Making homemade valentines for my husband & two month old. Our first little one can read & re-read his card - safely stored in a family valentine keepsake box!


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

We are spending Valentines Day with each other. 6 kids and Mom and Dad for part of the day. Then it off to ballet for more goodies. Thursday night brings preparation for baptism and prayers and thankfulness for love and family and each other. LOts of chocolate too


----------



## RebeccaJF (Feb 12, 2013)

A special Valentine's Day party is what we will be having at home with our 3 sons and two foster children. It is important in our house that each child feel special and that they are loved no matter how many kids we have or how long they are in our home. This is why Valentine's Day is a family affair for us. Our Valentine's Meal will be heart themed. Heart shaped pancakes, honey dribbled on plates in the shape of a heart, heart shaped napkins, yogurt frozen in the shape of a heart for dessert. The kids made heart shaped Valentines for everyone and can't wait to party!!!!!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thank you all for your great Valentine's Day ideas. Congratulations to our winners!

Caryn Talty

samantha546

RebeccaJF

I will send you all a private message to arrange for your prize fulfillment. Have a wonderful Valentine's Day with your loved ones!


----------

